# Uroplatus Geckos (Leaftails)



## UrbanJungles (Oct 16, 2008)

Just thought I'd put up some pics of some of my Uroplatus...anyone else around here keep 'em?






Uroplatus phantasticus






U. sikorae






U. sikorae






U. henkeli












U. fimbriatus


----------



## calum (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow, those are some sweet-looking lizards.


----------



## equuskat (Oct 16, 2008)

Whoa.  I want these...


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 16, 2008)

i have a friend who kept satanics (U. phantasticus). he really loved those little guys.


----------



## Philth (Oct 16, 2008)

These have always ben my favorite geckos.  sikorae being my favorite.  The biggest turn off for me with them is the little CB stock available.  They seem really difficult to breed.  Although I did hatch a couple of sikorea back in the day , the babies didn't do so well.  I also got eggs from lineatus several times, but they never hatched.  I prob just didnt know what I was doing.

Awesome geckos, I never get tired of pics of these:clap: 

Later, Tom


----------



## rollinkansas (Oct 16, 2008)

I used to keep phantasticus and ebanaui a couple years back...really neat geckos, but too big for me now.


----------



## crpy (Oct 16, 2008)

I love em all but henkeli is my fav.


----------



## stevetastic (Oct 16, 2008)

i worked with them all in madagascar and i would seriously sell my mother for some fimbriatus and sikorae!


----------



## -Exotic (Oct 16, 2008)

I think im gonig to cry... 

gorgoues

Cheers,

-Exotic,


----------



## olablane (Oct 17, 2008)

*Awesome*

Those are even better looking than my cresties. How big do they get, how hardy are they and does anyone sell them,cuz Im thinkin I need some!!!!!!!!


----------



## GailC (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't personally have any buy my aunt has satanics and spear points (I think thats what they are called) She had her first satanic babies hatch recently, they are so tiny.
My mom has mossy's and cork barks, her mossy eggs should be hatching soon. I really like the satanics but I'm afraid I would kill them.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the good words.  Uroplatus are fascinating geckos although I don't recommend them to everyone...they need to constantly be kept very cool and very humid...my setups for these animals are the most specialized I have with automatic misters and fans working around the clock.

I've been lucky enough to breed all of the above (Been working with these guys for over 10 years both at home and work)but I think U. fimbriatus, or the giant leaftail is my favorite. 












Breeding pair of fimbriatus

I have a few extra CBB U. phantasticus (Satanics) if anyone has anything really cool for trade PM me!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 17, 2008)

olablane said:


> Those are even better looking than my cresties. How big do they get, how hardy are they and does anyone sell them,cuz Im thinkin I need some!!!!!!!!


This family contains one of the largest geckos in the world (U. fimbriatus) as well as one of the smaller (U. phantasticus, U. ebanaui) so size varies depending on the species but they are by no means hardy!  Uroplatus are very delicate and are highly sensitive to warm temperatures and inadequate humidity as well as unnecessary stresses.  Not the pet for everyone!


----------



## gecko_keeper/KBfauna (Oct 17, 2008)

I used to keep them a few yrs back. Never had a favorite, cause they're all pretty cool.

GK


----------



## calum (Oct 17, 2008)

Satanic's are awesome! spawned from the devil himself lol.


----------



## Rydog (Oct 17, 2008)

Here's my old girl, unfortunately she passed away recently due to dehydration which totally devasted me. Anyways her beauty still lives on:


----------



## Matt K (Oct 17, 2008)

I had a trio of U.fimbriatus that were fairly productive, though I had limited success getting the eggs to hatch.  I had heard from someone at the Riverbanks zoo that perhaps they needed more UV light exposure than what they got in my care.  ???  May have to get back to keeping these one day.... they are very delicate animals but WOW cool...


----------



## olablane (Oct 18, 2008)

Rydog said:


> Here's my old girl, unfortunately she passed away recently due to dehydration which totally devasted me. Anyways her beauty still lives on:


That is one awesome lizard.


----------



## Rydog (Oct 18, 2008)

Thankyou, she had such good camo that I a couple times I had to tear appart the terraruim looking for her. I miss her.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Oct 20, 2008)

U. sikorae... i hadn't seen these before!!!!! I've seen all the others and U. phantasticus used to be my favorite but now........


----------



## Rydog (Oct 20, 2008)

My fave used to be the phants but after I got that girl my opinion compltely changed as well.


----------



## darkhelmet (Oct 20, 2008)

we have a single male phant, and he is pretty epic. they are cool little geckos for sure.


----------



## reptist (Oct 20, 2008)

*Leaftails*

I have kept all 6 species of Uroplatus myself and bred hinkeli, sikorae, and phantasticus, got eggs from all 3 species but only sucessfully hatched out hinkeli, 6 or 8 clutches from the pair though, they both just started going downhill after about 9mos in my care, possibly a parisite as the husbandry hadnt changed, could have also been diet I guess, as I was only offering dusted crix (Herptivite twice a week and rep cal every other day) and they may need more variety, I kept humidity @ 50-75% and temps in the mid 70's day and 55-65 night, I used full spectrum lighting 9 hrs a day and allowed alot of room for them to climb and hide, (60 gal glass for the pair of hinkeli) they did great till about 9 mos and once I started noticing a little weight loss it was only about 7-10 days till the female was dead and about a week later the male died as well.

as far as my favs, sikorae all the way, they have the most varied colors and best color changing ability, none of the others even come close, in my experience the larger species are ezier to keep than the spearpoints and satanics, and between when I was keeping my groups of them (about '94) and now they added the Cork Barks to the genus, which to me look more like a type of flying gecko than Uroplatus deffinately my least favorite of the Leaftail species, anyone else notice that they just dont fit, and last I saw they were fetching a higher price than most any other species in the genus, Here are a few pix of my last saposed pair of sikorae, ended up w/ 2 males so I sold them but had them for over a year w/ no probs.

I have never seen anyone consistantly offering C/B stock so I  would imagine that many people have the difficulties that the members in this thread have voiced (eggs not hatching, neonates fairing poorly) I have tried a few husbandry stratigies on the genus but have had only moderate success and with a small breeding group running $200-$400+ if a strategy fails you FEEL it more than most other gecko projects, I can state for sure that I will, in time be giving it another go, they are just too cool and despite their breeding difficulties they are still my fav. genus of gecko!! PEACE,    B. 

2. U sikorae


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 26, 2008)

I had a new baby Uroplatus sikorae hatch tonite...!!!!!







:clap:


----------



## kitty_b (Oct 26, 2008)

UrbanJungles said:


> I had a new baby Uroplatus sikorae hatch tonite...!!!!!
> :clap:


hard to believe they FIT in those eggs.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Oct 26, 2008)

kitty_b said:


> hard to believe they FIT in those eggs.


It's like a little clown car, all of a sudden this little lizard comes flying out that couldn't possibly have fit in there!


----------



## pavel (Oct 30, 2008)

beautiful but I don't ever see myself getting any .... meeting their needs would be tough for me


----------



## John Apple (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a pair of the most red phantisticus that have produced for me for about 4 years going now Danny. 
Super cool cool loving geckos man.


----------

